# Impossible de récupérer les pièces jointes d’un événement calendrier



## gwen-lr (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Sur iOS 16 et iPhone 14pro, je n’arrive pas à récupérer les pièces jointe d’un événement  avec raccourci et la commande « obtenir les détails d’un événement ». 
Le même raccourci sur Mac ou iPhone X et iOS15 fonctionne. 
Une idée ?


----------



## gwen-lr (26 Octobre 2022)

Bon, je vois que je n'attire pas les foules avec mon problème...

C'est un raccourci que j'ai crée sur iOS 16 qui fonctionne pas. Puis je l'ai partager sur un iPhone X sous iOS15 et là il fonctionne.
Le même raccourci synchroniser via mon compte iCloud sur Mac OS 12,6 fonctionne parfaitement.

J'espérais que iOS16,1 règle le problème, mais non. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un bug sur iOS16 à ce niveau.

si jamais quelqu'un un chaud pour tester ce raccourci sur un des ses appareils, voici le lien de partage : https://www.icloud.com/shortcuts/274d9d946b094729ab8789f0ed413427

le raccourci est censé simplement afficher dans "Coup d'oeil" les pièces jointe de l'évènement Calendrier sélectionner.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## gwen-lr (17 Décembre 2022)

Bug résolu dans iOS 16.2


----------

